# Need Help Tecumseh 3 Hp Carburetor Issue



## detroitdrum (Mar 27, 2008)

hi,i have a minibike with a tecumseh 3horse engine,i pulled off the carb for the first time to clean it and when took the bowl off there is a skinny wire mechanism under the float that fell out and i am not sure exactly how it goes back in,also does anyone know of a link i can go to that shows in detail and photos on how to clean the carb thoroughly.thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably/ possibly the inlet needle clip










This is a "general" carb used on Tecumseh small engines, yours could be different.

Really need to get a hold of a manual ($$$$), don't know of online free ones, but I have not really checked. I don't play with this stuff anymore.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

open end of the needle clip goes toward the choke.


----------

